# Hellboy: Erster englischer Trailer zum Remake mit David Harbour



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Hellboy: Erster englischer Trailer zum Remake mit David Harbour* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hellboy: Erster englischer Trailer zum Remake mit David Harbour*


----------



## XmuhX (21. Dezember 2018)

Die haben doch echt den Schuß nicht mehr gehört, mit ihren dämlichen Remakes und der Komplettverwurstung von guten Filmen! 

Hellboy ist für mich einer der Filme, die eine besondere Atmosphäre haben. Man kann ihn gerne auch mehrmals sehen ohne das es langweilig wird. Beinahe schon Kultstatus!
Hellboy 2 schafft es da meiner Meinung nach anzuknüpfen. 

Ich warte auf ein Hellboy 3, aber nicht auf ein Remake!!!! 

Watchmen – Die Wächter (Uncut! über 3 Stunden)...auch sehr zu empfehlen!


Die totale Verwurstung ist ja schon bei Spiderman erreicht worden. Auch wenn der erste Teil ziemlich schnulzig war, kamen innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu viele Teile raus, und dann auch noch mit anderen Darstellern. Ende erreicht!


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2018)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Ich warte auf ein Hellboy 3, aber nicht auf ein Remake!!!!


Ron Perlman ist schon über 60, den stopfst du in kein Hellboy-Kostüm mehr.

In der Tat ist Hellboy sogar einer der sehr wenigen Comicverfilmungen in letzter Zeit, auf die ich mich ausnahmsweise auch mal freue - bei dem ganzen Marvel-Effektmist bei deren Erwähnung mir inzwischen der Mageninhalt hochkommt, das ist doch ein "erwachsener" Comicfilm mit coolem Held eine willkommene Abwechslung.


----------



## -RedMoon- (21. Dezember 2018)

Warum muss man alle Filme auf Comedy trimmen? Was soll der Mist? Das erinnert mich alles viel zu sehr an Deadpool, ohne an dessen Klasse heranzureichen


----------



## floppyexe (21. Dezember 2018)

Milla Jovovich geht ja mal garnicht. Es sei denn es gibt Licker im Film.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2018)

Ron Perlman wollte ja die ganze Zeit Hellboy 3 drehen. Wohl auch der Regisseur. Aber das Studio nicht. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Ich war, als ich "Remake" hörte, auch zuerst skeptisch, aber so schlecht finde ich den Trailer nicht. Im Gegenteil, ich finde den sogar gut.


----------



## SpatteL (22. Dezember 2018)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Warum muss man alle Filme auf Comedy trimmen? Was soll der Mist? Das erinnert mich alles viel zu sehr an Deadpool, ohne an dessen Klasse heranzureichen


Zugegeben ich kenne von Hellboy bisher nur die ersten beiden Filme, aber da hatte Hellboy auch schon immer einen lustigen Spruch auf Lager.
Ich nehme daher an das ist halt die Art von ihm und kein zwanghaft auf Comedy getrimmtes Verhalten.


----------



## Maverick3k (24. Dezember 2018)

Meine güte, Hollywoold mit ihren scheiß Remakes... ohne Perlman ist es kein Hellboy. (aber ich werde ihn vermutlich trotzdem ansehen...)


----------



## Lotto (24. Dezember 2018)

Bin ich der einzige, der mittlerweile vollkommen übersättigt von Marvel- und DC-Verfilmungen ist? Aquaman z.B. hab ich den Trailer gesehen und bei mir kaum Reaktionen hervorgerufen. Das wär vor 10 Jahren komplett anders gewesen. Diese inflationäre Flut von Superheldenfilmen tut dem Niveau nicht gut. Seit der DK-Triologie kommt kein Superheldenfilm auch nur annährend(!) an diese heran. Selbst der Superman-Film, wo der Trailer erhoffen lies, es würde im Stil von DK sein, enttäuschte in der Hinsicht. Von Batman vs. Superman ganz zu schweigen, was einfach nur eine totale Enttäuschung war.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2018)

Nee, @Lotto, du bist definitiv nicht der einzige. Anfangs waren die Marvel- und DC-Kinofilme echt noch Highlights (wobei DC außer Batman - !ohne! den Oberlangweiler Superman - für mich uninteressant ist). Mittlerweile habe ich völlig die Übersicht verloren und es interessiert mich auch einfach nicht mehr. Genau wie du sagst: völlige Übersättigung.

Hellboy 1 fand ich enorm gut, Hellboy 2 hat da meiner Meinung nach nicht anknüpfen können. Der Trailer vom Remake sieht ziemlich gut aus, scheint den "Spirit" vom ersten Hellboy aufzugreifen und nochmal zu modernisieren. Ob das jetzt unbedingt Not getan hätte... vielleicht nicht. Ich lasse mich jetzt einfach mal überraschen!


----------



## Paktai (24. Dezember 2018)

Naja. Man muss ihn sich ja nicht ansehen. Gibt genügend andere Filme.

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich über jede Marvel/DC Verfilmung. Die Qualität ist fast durchwegs hoch und gutes Kino. 
Und auch der Trailer sieht gut aus.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Dezember 2018)

Sieht das schlecht aus. Auweia. Sieht nach Trashfilm oder Aprilfool aus. Richtig dusslig.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Dezember 2018)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Meine güte, Hollywoold mit ihren scheiß Remakes... ohne Perlman ist es kein Hellboy. (aber ich werde ihn vermutlich trotzdem ansehen...)



Ich habe nicht generell etwas gegen Remakes. Wenn es sich z.B. um einen Film aus den 60ern, 70ern, vielleicht auch aus den 80ern handelt, okay. Aber in letzter Zeit ist das Thema ja regelrecht explodiert. Es werden schon Remakes von Filmen gemacht, die noch nicht mal eine Dekade auf dem Buckel haben, oder weil sie in Europa gedreht wurden, etwa die Millenium-Trilogie von Stig Larsson. 
Was mir auch total auf den Senkel geht sind solche Filme wie Ghost Busters, wo dann mit Gewalt versucht wird eine komplett weibliche Besetzung durchzudrücken. Dieser miserable Film hat mMn. der ganzen Reihe geschadet. 
Auch die Neuverfilmung von Mad Max fand ich völlig daneben. Wozu das Ganze? Das Original mit Mel Gibson ist ein Kultfilm, das gilt für die ganze Reihe. Eine Neuverfilmung ist meist nie besser als das Original, erst recht nicht wenn die Neuferfilmung in diesem Jahrzehnt gedreht wurde. 
Für mich ist Hollywood seit mindestens zehn Jahren schon quasi hirntot. Dazu kommt die ideologische Verseuchung durch linke SJW-Gruppen, die unbedingt weibliche, farbige, lesbische, transsexuelle Charaktere durchsetzen wollen, selbst wenn es in keinster Weise ins Konzept oder zur Story passt. (da wären wir wieder bei den Ghost Busters oder z.B. Oceans Eight, der auch total gefloppt ist). 
Nein, aber man sieht es einfach an der ganzen Anzahl an Remakes und Comic-Verfilmungen, dass es in Hollywood an Kreativität mangelt. Darüber hinaus werden interessante, neue Ideen, häufig auch von den großen Studios abgecancelt, sollte es denn mal welche geben. Das Risiko eines Flops ist denen einfach zu groß. Lieber verfilmt man noch einen Comic, dreht noch ein Remake oder macht eine Liebeskomödie mit Adam Sandler.


----------



## Ghostshield (26. Dezember 2018)

Was für ein schrott... mir fehlen die Worte um diesen Remake-Müll zu beschreiben.


----------



## remember5 (26. Dezember 2018)

Ein Remake ist absolut unnötig. Ne Fortsetzung oder eine neues Abenteuer wäre mir lieber gewesen.
Der Stil von Guillerme del Toro ist davonab untopbar


----------



## KI_Kong (26. Dezember 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ron Perlman wollte ja die ganze Zeit Hellboy 3 drehen. Wohl auch der Regisseur. Aber das Studio nicht. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


Vielleicht weil Selma Blair an MS erkrankt ist war das nicht mehr in der ursprünglich Konstellation zu machen.


----------



## Gamer1970 (26. Dezember 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht generell etwas gegen Remakes. Wenn es sich z.B. um einen Film aus den 60ern, 70ern, vielleicht auch aus den 80ern handelt, okay. Aber in letzter Zeit ist das Thema ja regelrecht explodiert. Es werden schon Remakes von Filmen gemacht, die noch nicht mal eine Dekade auf dem Buckel haben, oder weil sie in Europa gedreht wurden, etwa die Millenium-Trilogie von Stig Larsson.
> Was mir auch total auf den Senkel geht sind solche Filme wie Ghost Busters, wo dann mit Gewalt versucht wird eine komplett weibliche Besetzung durchzudrücken. Dieser miserable Film hat mMn. der ganzen Reihe geschadet.
> Auch die Neuverfilmung von Mad Max fand ich völlig daneben. Wozu das Ganze? Das Original mit Mel Gibson ist ein Kultfilm, das gilt für die ganze Reihe. Eine Neuverfilmung ist meist nie besser als das Original, erst recht nicht wenn die Neuferfilmung in diesem Jahrzehnt gedreht wurde.
> Für mich ist Hollywood seit mindestens zehn Jahren schon quasi hirntot. Dazu kommt die ideologische Verseuchung durch linke SJW-Gruppen, die unbedingt weibliche, farbige, lesbische, transsexuelle Charaktere durchsetzen wollen, selbst wenn es in keinster Weise ins Konzept oder zur Story passt. (da wären wir wieder bei den Ghost Busters oder z.B. Oceans Eight, der auch total gefloppt ist).
> Nein, aber man sieht es einfach an der ganzen Anzahl an Remakes und Comic-Verfilmungen, dass es in Hollywood an Kreativität mangelt. Darüber hinaus werden interessante, neue Ideen, häufig auch von den großen Studios abgecancelt, sollte es denn mal welche geben. Das Risiko eines Flops ist denen einfach zu groß. Lieber verfilmt man noch einen Comic, dreht noch ein Remake oder macht eine Liebeskomödie mit Adam Sandler.



Stimme Dir in allen Punkten zu. Hollywood hat sich das auch alles selbst zuzuschreiben. Lieber wird die 08/15-Formel angewendet und es kommt das X-te Sequel/Prequel/Remake/Reboot oder eine weitere Comic-/Superheldenverfilmung als daß man sich trauen würde, einem Regisseur oder Drehbuchautor mit einer klaren Vision und Vorstellung in Sachen Kreativität freie Hand zu lassen. Dazu merkwürdige Verträge, und alles muß immer am besten ab 12 sein, oder für die ganze Familie. Danach läuft der Film auch noch durch diese ganzen Filter, damit möglichst alle Frames in Sachen Stil und Optik (auch Akustik) gleich aussehen und den Studiobossen und Investoren passen.

Hollywood ist längst keine kreative Denk-/Filmfabrik mehr, in der Träume wahr werden, sondern nur von Analysten, Investoren und Anlegern gesteuert. Wir haben hier Filmprojekt A, das ist abgezielt auf Zielgruppe B. Dann überlegt man sich, welche Elemente man noch hinzufügen kann um noch die Zielgruppen C und D zu erreichen. Schrecklich. Fast nur noch belanglose Durchschnittsware, kaum noch Originalität. Serien haben für mich Hollywood längst eingeholt. Kein Wunder, daß so viele Regisseure sich längst angewidert abgewandt haben. Wirklich schade.

Zum Film: Ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schnuppe. Im Kino oder auf BluRay werd ich den garantiert nicht gucken, vielleicht wenn er mal irgendwo im TV läuft.


----------

